# Kanipahow resort end of July



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

FINALLY get to go back to Canada. Cabin booked, waiting on renewed passports to arrive and READY to catch lots and lots of fish. AGAIN  I will report when we get back


----------



## billy4prez (Feb 27, 2010)

Let me know how you do. We are going there the second week of August. We are staying with Hugh. The cabins on the other side of you. Last year was great. Alot of perch up front and walleye past the rapids. There was even good fishing in Mulligans bay. I can't wait! I think its my 5th ot 6th time going up.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

We did great. Lots of walleye and perch right out front of thr cabins. Spent 4 days at Racine and caught over 500 smallmouth, some walleye and a few Pike.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

billy4prez said:


> Let me know how you do. We are going there the second week of August. We are staying with Hugh. The cabins on the other side of you. Last year was great. Alot of perch up front and walleye past the rapids. There was even good fishing in Mulligans bay. I can't wait! I think its my 5th ot 6th time going up.


I hear Hugh is looking to sell and retire.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## billy4prez (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah I heard that too. His place has been for sale for 2 or 3 years now. The last time I checked I think he wanted alot of money for it, half a million or something like that. Something kinda outrageous. I might look and see if I can find the price.


----------



## billy4prez (Feb 27, 2010)

Really nice set up but it would probably take 20 or 30 years to pay for itself.


----------



## Hammerdrill (Mar 22, 2017)

We were set to go to this one About Us in 2021, then decided against it this year, as they still required you to be vaxed. We lost our deposit, but I figure they needed the money more than we did, given how their government shut down their business for a year.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

For my Son said:


> We did great. Lots of walleye and perch right out front of thr cabins. Spent 4 days at Racine and caught over 500 smallmouth, some walleye and a few Pike.
> View attachment 492865


What were they biting on? Nice trip report.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Was Racine a fly-in?


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Was Racine a fly-in?


No Racine is a drive to. There are currently no lodges on the lake but they are building something. Don't know if it's a house or a lodge


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> What were they biting on? Nice trip report.


We catch most of our fish on ned rigs and drop shots. Natural colors. We did drift the chapleau River with worm harnesses. Anything with chartreuse worked except all chartreuse 🤷‍♂️


----------

